# Skill assessment by Engineers Australia



## BilalAAhmed (Oct 28, 2017)

Hi guys,
I was planning to apply for Australian Skilled worker immigration under the occupation of Materials Engineer.
I did my BE. Mechanical Engineering from Pakistan where in my final year project I worked on laser surface modification of tool steel. I did my Masters in Materials and Surface engineering from Pakistan followed by a work experience of 1.5 years at a failure analysis center affiliated with a university in Pakistan.
Currently, I am doing my P.hD in Mechanical Engineering with specialization in Materials and Manufacturing.

My work experience and higher education (MS and P.hD) are related to materials engineering.

Could anyone guide me that whether I shall apply for skill assessment with occupation as a mechanical engineer or Materials engineer and shall I apply on the basis of Master’s degree or undergrad degree?
Thanks


----------



## ujaved007 (Mar 9, 2016)

BilalAAhmed said:


> Hi guys,
> I was planning to apply for Australian Skilled worker immigration under the occupation of Materials Engineer.
> I did my BE. Mechanical Engineering from Pakistan where in my final year project I worked on laser surface modification of tool steel. I did my Masters in Materials and Surface engineering from Pakistan followed by a work experience of 1.5 years at a failure analysis center affiliated with a university in Pakistan.
> Currently, I am doing my P.hD in Mechanical Engineering with specialization in Materials and Manufacturing.
> ...


Materials Engineering is not on MLTSSL and STSOL, so it's out of question.
1.5 years of experience won't bring you any points. Minimum experience required is 3 years that fetch 5 points.
So, I'd recommend to go for mechanical engineering as it's available for General skilled migration (eventhough it's in pro rata but it's still there). However you'll need to get 20 points for english to bring your points score to 65(only then you can expect 189 invite, alternatively you can go for 489 or 190).

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## BilalAAhmed (Oct 28, 2017)

ujaved007 said:


> Materials Engineering is not on MLTSSL and STSOL, so it's out of question.
> 1.5 years of experience won't bring you any points. Minimum experience required is 3 years that fetch 5 points.
> So, I'd recommend to go for mechanical engineering as it's available for General skilled migration (eventhough it's in pro rata but it's still there). However you'll need to get 20 points for english to bring your points score to 65(only then you can expect 189 invite, alternatively you can go for 489 or 190).
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


Thank you for the reply but as per the Anzsco website Materials Engineer (233112) is eligible for MLTSSL. Could you kindly elaborate on that.


Secondly, If I go for mechanical engineering, would it be an issue if my career episodes are more linked to materials engineering. I mean getting a positive skill assessment based on BS mechanical engineering via CDR, where most of my work experience and higher education (MS and P.HD) is materials oriented won't be difficult?


----------



## ujaved007 (Mar 9, 2016)

Sorry, my bad. Yes, it's in MLTSSL. It's better to apply as a materials engineer then as its not in pro-rata.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## BilalAAhmed (Oct 28, 2017)

ujaved007 said:


> Sorry, my bad. Yes, it's in MLTSSL. It's better to apply as a materials engineer then as its not in pro-rata.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


Thank you for the reply and clarification.

My apologies for any inconvenience caused, however, I am still confused about the skill assessment thing. 

Am I eligible to apply for skill assessment as Materials Engineer based on my MS. Materials and Surface Engineering while my BE is in Mechanical Engineering.

OR is that one can only apply based on his/her undergraduate degree rather than MS degree. I mean that is it a binding on me to apply solely for Mechanical Engineering since my undergrad is in mechanical engineering.

Thank you in advance for being patient with my questions.
Regards


----------



## ujaved007 (Mar 9, 2016)

EA basically assesses your degree and experience to find out whether it's equivalent to Australian standards or not. I don't think you need to have your bachelors assessed. Just prepare and submit a CDR for materials engineering and you'll be good to go.
Btw, you can confirm this from EA by emailing them as well(just to be on the safe side).
Also, if you apply as mechanical engineer then you won't be able to claim phd points as its not related to mechanical engineering.
Is your PHD complete?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## BilalAAhmed (Oct 28, 2017)

ujaved007 said:


> EA basically assesses your degree and experience to find out whether it's equivalent to Australian standards or not. I don't think you need to have your bachelors assessed. Just prepare and submit a CDR for materials engineering and you'll be good to go.
> Btw, you can confirm this from EA by emailing them as well(just to be on the safe side).
> Also, if you apply as mechanical engineer then you won't be able to claim phd points as its not related to mechanical engineering.
> Is your PHD complete?
> ...


Not right now but my P.hD defense is to be scheduled in Feb-Mar'2018. In the meanwhile, I was just gathering information in order to prepare the most relevant CDR and to get over with my English language test.
Anyways thanks a lot for the help.


----------



## abhishekcool702 (Oct 15, 2017)

Hello everyone, 

Can anyone please tell me that I have done bachelors in technology in mechanical engineering but the outcome of my assessment by EA was engineering technologist. Can we reassess the degree from the EA or not. If possible then can you tell me how it is possible. 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## dipesh_handa (Feb 14, 2018)

*EA Skill Assessment*

Hi Guys,

I have lodge an application for electronics engineer assessment with EA. As a result of outcome then have assessed only my education. I have not got any assessment on my work experience. 

Do EA provide assessment of work experience as well? Is is required to lodge application for 189 VISA?

Please guide me.


----------



## kapeelsahani (May 9, 2017)

*Electronics engineering degree assessment*

Hello, every one I applied for degree assessment and wrote my three cdr reports and submitted almost 20 days ago, I am applying for Electronics Engineering degree assessment that I have done from Pakistan Mehran university of engineering and technology. I got this email from them today. I am really tensed what response i should give them please please guide me anyone and what could be the worst consequence if I am not giving the satisfactory response
This is the email.
1 - We have identified that your career episodes contain significant text and narratives copied either from internet sources, publications or career episodes submitted to Engineers Australia. This means that your CDR declaration that the Report is all your own work is misleading. You are required to explain this situation. Furthermore, your Career episode 3 present inconsistencies between your academic studies and CV, you are required to explain this situation. If you fail to provide the requested explanation in the given time frame or if the explanation is going to be assessed as not satisfactory – this application may be rejected.


----------



## Vairab (Nov 6, 2018)

I have recently got this outcome from EA.

Engineers Australia have identified that one or more of your career episodes have been copied – either from internet sources, publications or career episodes submitted to Engineers Australia.

This means that your CDR declaration that the Report is 'all your own work' is not correct; and thus does not demonstrate a commitment to ethical conduct and professional accountability.

Consequently, your application is rejected.

They asked to provide the scan copy of report with signature of supervisor and so did I. However, they completely rejected my application. I have not idea what they are looking for because they have not asked any thing other than that.
Plz help me on this. Is there any chance that I could get positive assessment.


----------



## pcdfrost (Sep 30, 2018)

Vairab said:


> I have recently got this outcome from EA.
> 
> Engineers Australia have identified that one or more of your career episodes have been copied – either from internet sources, publications or career episodes submitted to Engineers Australia.
> 
> ...


Just one question, did you copy any information from the internet?


----------



## Nusrat Jahan M (May 7, 2019)

*I got final outcome before submitting requested corrections!!!*

Hi!, If anyone kindly help please!
I was requested to submit some corrections for my skill assessment application on 2nd May by my case assessor. I replied the mail with some queries, saying I am working on correcting the documents that i supposed to submit by 30th May 2019. But suddenly, I got the final outcome mail today, saying I was not able to provide requested information, so they won’t evaluate my experience!!!
What should I do?
-----/
Mail history is as below:
1st mail from EA on 2nd May:
Dear Nusrat Jahan,

I am writing regarding the assessment of your Competency Demonstration Report, which was submitted to Engineers Australia on 26/02/2019.

I have reviewed your Competency Demonstration Report application, and advise the following shortcomings in your submission:

For Mobiserve Bangladesh Ltd:

1. Primary and secondary documents submitted did not meet all the requirements of MSA March 2018 Relevant Skill Employment Assessment page 28.
Please provide a reference letter on official letterhead indicate:
- 5 main duties undertaken
- the exact period of employment
- Be endorsed and dated by the manager/ direct supervisor/HR (with official telephone & email address)
- full or part-time with a number of works hours
- pay rate 
- include the company stamp if applicable

2. The provided tax certificate did not state the name of the employer. Please revise tax certificate and also provide income tax returns (stamped).

For Robi Axiata Limited:

1. Primary and secondary documents submitted did not meet all the requirements of MSA March 2018 Relevant Skill Employment Assessment page 28
.Please provide a reference letter on official letterhead indicate:
- 5 main duties undertaken
- the exact period of employment
- Be endorsed and dated by the manager/ direct supervisor/HR (with official telephone & email address)
- full or part-time with a number of works hours
- pay rate 
- include the company stamp if applicable

2. Please provide a color scan of the income tax certificate and income tax return for the whole period of employment. 

Please note that Relevant Skilled Employment will not be recognized without the above documents. 

At this stage, the following are your outcome options for your consideration:

1. Electrical Engineer - you must provide two new career episodes. The career episode you have presented does not support an assessment outcome as Electrical Engineer (ANZSCO 233311). Please refer to the ANZSCO Dictionary definition of Electrical Engineer

. Please provide a two new career episode clearly demonstrating your electrical engineering activities as per the ANZSCO dictionary definition. Please note that write 2 new career episodes do not guarantee an outcome as professional electrical engineer. A decision will be taken based on the quality of the new career episodes. 

2. Electronics Engineering - based on the current career episodes + work experience (if you provided the above requested information). Please revise the summary statement accordingly.

If you choose option 1, your work experience cannot be record because base on the documents provided, your duties are not related to electrical engineer. 

Pleas indicate your preferred option.

You may resubmit the required information by replying to this email, before 30/05/2019 0900AM Australian Eastern Standard Time.

NB: Please do not change the subject of this email otherwise your reply will not be linked to your application 

Engineers Australia will be pleased to assess your competency demonstration report, please address all shortcomings listed above.

Yours sincerely,

Case Assessor

Skills Assessment 
11 National Circuit, Barton ACT 2600
engineersaustralia.org.au
ref:_00D20KUcA._5003z1y2Box:ref
---/
My response asking queries on 6th May 2019:
Dear Jose Balajadia,

Good day. Thanks for your mail.

I need your assistance to resubmit/ revise your listed documents. If you kindly clarify my confusions:
1.	Mobiserve reference letter: I submitted an experience certificate and Joining letter (attached here again)
a.	5 main duties - Mentioned in Experience certificate
b.	Exact Period of employment: Mentioned in Experience certificate
c.	Endorsed by HR: Have in Experience certificate
i.	And dated: This is what I have to correct 
d.	Mentioning full/part time with work hours: I have to correct (it was full time)
e.	Payrate: Mentioned in Joining letter
f.	Company Stamp: Have in both experience certificate and Joining letter.
2.	Mobiserve Tax certificate and return: My maximum monthly salary was 10000 BDT (4 months salary slips of Mobiserve attached), which is below tax payable salary as per Bangladesh Taxation law of session 2009-10.Please suggest what document I have to submit.
3.	Robi Axiata reference letter: My employment consisted of 3 consecutive periods in 3 different technical departments, so my supervisors were different. I submitted experience certificates of these periods and the Joining letter (attached here again). For each of the 3 periods:
a.	5 main duties: Mentioned in Experience certificates
b.	Exact Period of employment: Mentioned in Experience certificates
c.	Endorsed by (and dated) Supervisor: Have in Experience certificate
d.	Mentioning full/part time with work hours: Mentioned, 40 hours per week, which is fulltime.
e.	Payrate: Mentioned in Joining letter.
4.	Robi Tax certificate and return: Working on to correct and collect.
5.	Electronic Engineer: I agree to be evaluated as an "Electronic Engineer", instead of an Electrical Engineer. I am working on revising summary statement accordingly.
Please guide me if I have to correct/collect any further documents and information other than my understanding above.

Sincerely,
Nusrat Jahan
---/
Their mail Today morning (7th May):
Dear Nusrat Jahan,

We would like to inform you that you were not able to provide the requested secondary documents in support of your work experience, therefore, we will not record your work experience. 

Our advice would be for you to request the Department of Immigration to give an opinion on your employment.

Yours sincerely,

Skills Assessor
--/


----------



## Mathews (Jun 30, 2013)

Hi can u pls help me to start mechanical engineer skill assessment from India


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Mathews said:


> Hi can u pls help me to start mechanical engineer skill assessment from India


This is where you start 

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...-australia-what-you-need-know-read-first.html

Cheers


----------



## pcdfrost (Sep 30, 2018)

Mathews said:


> Hi can u pls help me to start mechanical engineer skill assessment from India


https://www.engineersaustralia.org.au/sites/default/files/2018-04/MSA Booklet - March 2018.pdf


----------



## Mathews (Jun 30, 2013)

Any one can suggest someone for CDR review.thx


----------



## Mathews (Jun 30, 2013)

Thx NB & Pcdfrost


----------



## australiandreams (Aug 21, 2019)

Hello, Experts.

Question from a friend: Do I need a reassessment to get the additional 5 points for work experience if I am working for the same employer?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

australiandreams said:


> Hello, Experts.
> 
> Question from a friend: Do I need a reassessment to get the additional 5 points for work experience if I am working for the same employer?


It should also be same company, designation, location and RnR

Cheers


----------



## australiandreams (Aug 21, 2019)

NB said:


> australiandreams said:
> 
> 
> > Hello, Experts.
> ...


So, if it’s a different company, then a reassessment should be done. Right? Thank you, mate! You’re the best!


----------



## Aburajabfiras (Dec 14, 2018)

Dears,
I have done my CDR assessment and got a positive outcome with 3 years of experience. Now I want to get additional 2 years of experience assessed by EA, I read that one of the reasons that Engineers Australia might deduct years from the experience is that the professional engineer was not paid as the market during the employment period. How can I know that I was paid as per the market for these 2 years to make sure that my experience will get assessed ??


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Aburajabfiras said:


> Dears,
> I have done my CDR assessment and got a positive outcome with 3 years of experience. Now I want to get additional 2 years of experience assessed by EA, I read that one of the reasons that Engineers Australia might deduct years from the experience is that the professional engineer was not paid as the market during the employment period. How can I know that I was paid as per the market for these 2 years to make sure that my experience will get assessed ??


Give your designation, country in which the experience was done, period and the salary you got

Cheers


----------



## Aburajabfiras (Dec 14, 2018)

NB said:


> Give your designation, country in which the experience was done, period and the salary you got
> 
> Cheers


I was working as an Electrical Engineer in Jordan from 1-4-2013 till 1-6-2015, the salary for the first year was 600 JD and for the second year was 700 JD.

Regards


----------



## daman.uv (Aug 15, 2021)

I want to know that the day after I start my assessment process (Offshore) along with the experience assessment with the CDRs, do the people of engineers Australia visit my office of work? Because my job is mostly done on field and we usually work on sites and are less available in our office ?


----------



## Nebulozny (Sep 20, 2015)

daman.uv said:


> I want to know that the day after I start my assessment process (Offshore) along with the experience assessment with the CDRs, do the people of engineers Australia visit my office of work? Because my job is mostly done on field and we usually work on sites and are less available in our office ?


They don't visit anything or do any kind of investigation other than looking at your evidence from their offices (or from home now) in Australia. It's all paper based evidence that you need to submit... salary pay slips, letter from a company, tax returns etc...


----------



## raymund28 (Sep 23, 2021)

Hi Guys,

Newbie here.

I have applied for skill assessment to Engineers Australia and now they replied with a comment stating...

_"You confirmed in writing that you do not wish to have relevant skills assessment recorded. Therefore, this section will be closed."_


I'm a bit puzzle since i did not do any writing stating that, i do not wish to have relevant skills assessment recorded. In fact i paid and applied for both
1.MSA Competency Demonstration Report
2.Relevant Skilled Assessment

At the last part, EA is requesting additional information. 

Which document? I dont know what to provide.

Can anyone enlightened me with this situation. Im totally lost. Thank you!


----------



## simrat5927 (11 mo ago)

abhishekcool702 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Can anyone please tell me that I have done bachelors in technology in mechanical engineering but the outcome of my assessment by EA was engineering technologist. Can we reassess the degree from the EA or not. If possible then can you tell me how it is possible.
> Thanks in advance.


Hi Abhishek,
I have a query regarding skills assessment from Engineers Australia. Can we connect <*SNIP*> ?


----------



## Loki077 (Oct 20, 2021)

Hi Guys, I am about to apply for a skill assessment as an Electronic engineer. Had some questions to be answered. Any help will be great.
My experience has been

Free-lancing(2012 - 16) --
No Proper ITR or PF
Payments in 50% in cash and 50% in the bank statement
Letters of Exp from clients
*> Question*
Will EA consider this?


Start-up(2016-2019) (20 employees)
Business Registered, Bank statement, Issued Invoices, CA document, No business ITR
Personal ITR
payslips, but no consistent personal bank statement.
Can get letters from clients.
*> Question*
Do I need to get a detailed letter from my customers about hours worked, duties and salary?
It wasn't a consultancy job that was dependent on hours so how should I calculate the hours?
I had more than 20 clients do I need to get it from each and every one?


----------

